# How Did You Hear About The UK Forum



## smokewood (Aug 23, 2015)

How did you hear about the UK forum, was it a personal recommendation, a link from somewhere else or a Google search.  If you could all give us your input it would be appreciated.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 24, 2015)

When I decided to find out how to actually bbq rather than burn food.  I found the Smoking meat site and followed the link from there.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 24, 2015)

Was on a different forum which was a bit unfriendly and the Angel that is Wade showed me the light!


----------



## molove (Aug 24, 2015)

I think it was either from searching for British butchers that sold American cuts of meat or for what the equivalent British cuts were called.


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 25, 2015)

I was browsing another FB forum in June and saw post by a certain Mr Resurrected (under an alias) who mentioned the site. I'd seen the main site and the FB page before but was unaware of the UK group.


----------



## wade (Aug 25, 2015)

I was chatting in a different forum but they could not help with cold smoking advice. I found SMF through a Google search and found that it covered both hot and cold smoking.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 25, 2015)

Google search, not sure what I was searching for, SMF popped up, looked at the forum and thought that's for me.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 25, 2015)

red robbo 69 said:


> I was browsing another FB forum in June and saw post by a certain Mr Resurrected (under an alias) who mentioned the site. I'd seen the main site and the FB page before but was unaware of the UK group.



Thumbs Up


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 25, 2015)

Howdy from Texas!

Found your group accidentally when I tried to respond to a post made by one of you that I saw in New Posts.  I was told I must join to participate - and being the anglophile that I am - I hesitated not at all and jumped right in.


----------



## smokewood (Aug 25, 2015)

rabbithutch said:


> Howdy from Texas!
> 
> Found your group accidentally when I tried to respond to a post made by one of you that I saw in New Posts. I was told I must join to participate - and being the anglophile that I am - I hesitated not at all and jumped right in.


Excellent, the more people participating from across the pond the better, Thanks


----------



## smokewood (Aug 25, 2015)

I found it  accidentally by replying to a post in the main forum.  I then stumbled  across the UK forum and decided to join.


----------



## markuk (Aug 26, 2015)

Like many others purely by accident - been watching some Pit Boys Videos and tried to then search for some recipes and somehow ended up here - think I started before the UK Forum was there but maybe wrong - think Danny and Wade were the first UK based people who chipped in

I know I don't post so much now as I have learnt so much and have taken my cooking to another level but loads more to find out so "lurk" in the background !


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 26, 2015)

Google search led me here, must be mad !!

Thanks Danny, I think !!


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 26, 2015)

found it on google and danny told me about the uk group


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 26, 2015)

Hello Mark!  Long time no speak.  Glad to have you back.  To set the record straight, the Group started 06-11-02013.  You joined 09-11-2013.  Wade joined 15-11-2013.  Not counting Jeff you were member number 3.  I was afraid at the time 3 may be all we get.  Not that ANY of that matters; I just thought I would let you know.  We have moved on from there.  I gotta admit, the way you were trying to use that pizza oven; I thought you were "bonkers"!  BUT! you have proved me wrong!  Turning out some FINE looking food.  Get back on here and share the new skills buddy.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokeymondays (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi all, I found you guys after following a thread in the general forums. It was great to see a group that could understand my disdain for rolled brisket.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 27, 2015)

I only use rolled brisket for Pastrami and salt beef

Bye the way welcome Mr Monday!


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 27, 2015)

SmokeyMondays said:


> Hi all, I found you guys after following a thread in the general forums. It was great to see a group that could understand my disdain for rolled brisket.



Hi Smokey, it's been too long, drop by now again and let us know you are still smoking!


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Arim!  Long time no speak.  How is life treating you in London?  Keep us informed of your escapades and smokes Buddy.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokeymondays (Sep 2, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> I only use rolled brisket for Pastrami and salt beef
> 
> Bye the way welcome Mr Monday!





Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Smokey, it's been too long, drop by now again and let us know you are still smoking!





KC5TPY said:


> Hi Armin!  Long time no speak.  How is life treating you in London?  Keep us informed of your escapades and smokes Buddy.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Thanks all, apologies for my lack pf participation of late. Back now.....

I am so rubbish at remembering to photograph my food - it is the one thing I am looking forward to when my girls become teenagers: they will be my food photographers :)


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 3, 2015)

I forget that most times too!  Glad to have you back.  HEY! Sometimes life just gets in the way.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

